# C'est important - il est important



## mela999

Ciao a tutti,

qual è la versione giusta: "C'est important de utiliser" o "il est important de utiliser? e perché

Grazie 

mela


----------



## Curandera

Quella giusta è: *'Il est important d'utiliser'.*


----------



## la fée

On dit "Il est important d'utiliser...", ou bien, surtout à l'oral, "Utiliser..., c'est important."


----------



## Huginn

Si possono dire entrambi: 

- se introduci un nuovo discorso/concetto o vuoi riferirti in generale a qualcosa: _il est important de_..

- se ti riferisci o ricolleghi a qualche cosa/evento oggetto della discussione: _c'est important de_..

ex: 

1) "Il est important d'emporter toujours avec soi son portable".

2) "De nos jours on ne peut vraiment pas se passer de son portable, c'est important de l'avoir toujours avec soi".


----------



## mela999

Grazie per la spiegazione


----------



## zipp404

Voici un autre exemple:

*A*: Il est impossible *aller à lune*.

*B:*  Mais si.  *C*'est possible.  [*ce* = *aller à la lune*]

Il pronome "*ce*" si riferisce all'antecedente "*aller à la lune*".


----------



## Corsicum

Oui.
Ce n'est pas le sujet mais il est préférable de dire :
A : Il est impossible d’_aller jusqu'à la lune_./ Il est impossible d’aller de la terre _à la lune_ / Il est impossible d’_aller sur la lune/ _Il est impossible de faire la distance terre lune.
B : Mais (bien sur que) _oui_, c'est possible / Mais _oui,_ cela est possible. _( C’est important de le préciser / Cela vaut la peine d’être précisé / Il est important de le préciser )_
__________________________________

_Si :_ est tout à fait correct mais je ne le dis jamais et l’entend peu ou peut être avec une exclamation, tout dépend peut être des régions ?
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/si


----------

